# Miss Zailey, from baby dane, to now. Where did the time go?!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Having Braxton at home really made me realize how fast they grow up... After all, didn't I JUST bring a tiny little fragile Zailey home?! Annie has been such a good big sister, I'm so proud of how well little miss Queen Bee accepts "babies" into our house. Zailey is the most doting, proud big sister ever. You know, the more I think about it, the more I miss her being a baby Dane. Where did that time go? When did she get so big? I wish I had taken more pictures. She's turned out to be a darn fine lady if I do say so myself, but tonight I've been reflecting on my time with her thus far. I flippin' LOVE this dog, dangit. Love her. I simply can not keep her to myself. :biggrin1:









It's hard to even imagine that Zailey was ever even that little. 



























Then my lady started to grow up....









And up she went!

And now she's turning into quite the dignified lady... still only 10 months old, but I'm pretty proud of my little girl. 









And now now Miss Zailey Dane gets to play the role of "big sister" to baby Braxton. 








(as we speak)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh man, and I can't even get started on this one...


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Zailey is so beautiful!!! I love her and her color !
One day i will also own an american Dane! I don't like the european Danes.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! Time sure does fly by. I can totally relate with Duncan. I know I will feel the same way when we bring a baby female BRT home.

Zailey is such a gorgeous girl! Her markings are so pretty. I think she has done so well not only because of her big sister, Annie, but because of a great mama! It's wonderful to see Zailey so sweet with Braxton. You have a very special family. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Zailey really is a total love bug. When I went to visit a few weeks ago, she was a good snuggler! And she's one gorgeous girl. I can't wait to get them all together in a month or so!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Soooo pretty!! 

And she sounds like a VERY good big sister!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Does she have 2 different eyes??


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

bernadettelevis said:


> Does she have 2 different eyes??


Yes. she has one that is blue, and one that is 3/4 brown, 1/4 blue.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Yes. she has one that is blue, and one that is 3/4 brown, 1/4 blue.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Zailey looks so precious. I love her coloring too! She's soooooo amazing. You need to post pictures of her more often!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Zailey pictures! I love this girl, merle is my favorite coat pattern ever, and her markings are so gorgeous and her eyes are so pretty! She's turned into quite the lovely lady! I wish I could have a merle Doberman *sigh* would you please make a Doberman-sized merle Dane for me? :biggrin:

ETA: I'm so excited to meet her and Braxton and all the other Danes in a month!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures of Zailey. What a sweetheart!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> ETA: I'm so excited to meet her and Braxton and all the other Danes in a month!


I'm jealousy  I hope that while all you girls are having fun while I'm up working on the house you plan an Idaho trip for later this year :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Psh, how about you all plan a Reno trip since it's been horribly neglected in the travel department!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

HA! If you'll come see the new house in Idaho we'll come to Reno in return :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You know, folks, I really am a decent middle point between the two. LOL. 
Jon, I just learned that you'll have Zuri with you next month. 
I'm NOT happy! How are Zailey and Zuri supposed to be best friends if you're so selfishly taking her away?! I am not happy!!!!
I told Natalie you need to leave her there, and then I can bring her to you AFTER the cabin. lol.


ETA: Rach- as for Dober-sized Danes.... well, you see, I've pretty much been ripped up and down for not following the color standard in my breeding program, I can not IMAGINE what this would get me! LMAO! I'm gonna have to say no on that one. But I can get you a Dane-sized merle Dane. I, too am an absolute SUCKER for merle coat pattern. Blue merle, gray merle, chocolate merle.... love them all.

Jon- I already saw your new house! And I love it. Can I come camp out in your basement? Shoot, I'd take the well house... and that says something about how much I LOVED your property. LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If you'll bring her to me in Idaho on your way home from the camping trip she can stay til you get here... :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> If you'll bring her to me in Idaho on your way home from the camping trip she can stay til you get here... :wink:


Something to consider, for sure. It's only what... a 24 hour detour? LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> Something to consider, for sure. It's only what... a 24 hour detour? LOL


Pretty much... depends on how many walls you wanna knock out :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm already going to your house in Colorado, why do i have to go to the one in ID too just to get one trip to Reno out of it? Sheesh! And I agree with Linsey, I was dying to meet Zuri and now you're stealing her away with you to Idaho?! I call shenanigans!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I'm already going to your house in Colorado, why do i have to go to the one in ID too just to get one trip to Reno out of it? Sheesh! And I agree with Linsey, I was dying to meet Zuri and now you're stealing her away with you to Idaho?! I call shenanigans!


Honestly I'm disappointed everyone is coming to Colorado when the trip SHOULD be to Idaho in a couple of months.

Poor Freya.... nobody cares whether she's gonna be there or not


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Honestly I'm disappointed everyone is coming to Colorado when the trip SHOULD be to Idaho in a couple of months.
> 
> Poor Freya.... nobody cares whether she's gonna be there or not


I see no reason why we can't do both. 
Anyone else?
Anyone, anyone?
No? Well then dangit let's plan it!

ETA: I'm thrilled to meet Freya! But she WILL be there! Zuri will not. That makes me sad.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> ETA: I'm thrilled to meet Freya! But she WILL be there! Zuri will not. That makes me sad.


Only one of them can be there :wink: I've gotta take my 1/2 of the kids to Idaho...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Only one of them can be there :wink: I've gotta take my 1/2 of the kids to Idaho...


Can I vote? LOL. 
:biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Sure! Doesn't mean it'll be counted though


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Sure! Doesn't mean it'll be counted though


Well that's just not fair!
I vote you take... Shiloh, Emmy, and Akasha. I only say Akasha because she's your baby, and one Dane has to go! 

Then, Bailey, Zuri, and Freya will be at th cabin. I see no flaw in that plan. I can FINALLY meet Freya. Natalie would NEVER let miss Bailey go, and Zuri is my favorite. LOL.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We'll see... :biggrin:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

friking awesome pictures!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The problem with your vote Linsey is that Shiloh and Akasha together raise hell. And there's a cow next door. And those two plus a cow is a recipe for disaster BEFORE Jon gets the opportunity to put a fence up (which will probably take a little while). So we have to split that duo up...Akasha has to stay...since the wolf is Jon's mom's favorite LOL


----------

